# Taste bud phobia



## milz24 (24/5/16)

I always wanted to figure out why certain peoples taste buds agree to certain flavours and certain don't like ive heard that some people taste "OMO" when they vape like maybe vaping isn't for them

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## brotiform (24/5/16)

milz24 said:


> I always wanted to figure out why certain peoples taste buds agree to certain flavours and certain don't like ive heard that some people taste "OMO" when they vape like maybe vaping isn't for them
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Maybe you're just an agent for 'Star Sauce' and don't like the fact that those that have tried it , other than you , don't like it.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (24/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Maybe you're just an agent for 'Star Sauce' and don't like the fact that those that have tried it , other than you , don't like it.



Hahaha bro i can not stop laughing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (24/5/16)

milz24 said:


> I always wanted to figure out why certain peoples taste buds agree to certain flavours and certain don't like ive heard that some people taste "OMO" when they vape like maybe vaping isn't for them
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Like maybe you are right and vaping isn't for me - but the great thing about a forum, is that you can express your opinion.

You might find however, that people who arent shaft deep down a manufacturers "bottle" may not have the same golden experiences as you etc...

People can then choose, who they want to listen to and make a decision.


PS - dont choke 


EDIT - marked your post as funny... because you make me laugh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (24/5/16)

Maybe you should tell your friends at Star Sauce to become supporting vendors on EcigsSA...

Their juices would get better recognition than relying on your poor agency skills

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## milz24 (24/5/16)

Why do you have to bring down another vape flavour company and assume that i am an agent(and even if i was i was gonna rave about something enjoy) of star sauce if you have nothing better to say stop commenting as if you know better.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## brotiform (24/5/16)

milz24 said:


> Why do you have to bring down another vape flavour company and assume that i am an agent(and even if i was i was gonna rave about something enjoy) of star sauce if you have nothing better to say stop commenting as if you know better.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Just as you have an opinion , we are allowed one too. That is the purpose of an online forum 

You are hearing opinions of people who have tried the juice in question , and you don't like those opinions. Don't take it personally!


----------



## KimVapeDashian (24/5/16)

milz24 said:


> Why do you have to bring down another vape flavour company and assume that i am an agent(and even if i was i was gonna rave about something enjoy) of star sauce if you have nothing better to say stop commenting as if you know better.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Until such a time, that i have broken any rules I will continue to voice my opinion.

PS - you created this thread referencing "omo" - clearly, a stab at my comment on your StarSauce thread... If you cant take it, don't dish it out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (24/5/16)

milz24 said:


> Why do you have to bring down another vape flavour company and assume that i am an agent(and even if i was i was gonna rave about something enjoy) of star sauce if you have nothing better to say stop commenting as if you know better.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


not saying you are doing this but we have had lots of guys trying to promote their product without a vendor scrib.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (24/5/16)

just stepping in here to remind everyone to play nicely...... otherwise il bring my buddy @zadiac

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## stevie g (24/5/16)

This thread...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Switchy (24/5/16)

Aside from the Star Juice jury, I have had this experience before.

Bought a couple of liquids, from a vendor I will not name as it is not my place to create another "OMO vs Vape Juice" argument.

The liquid in question was supposed to be a creamy type of strawberry. I tasted something along the lines of the strawberry Nesquick, and my fiance said it tasted like vanilla tobacco.

2 completely different analogies far apart on the "taste spectrum".

My only thought was that some people might be more easily influenced by the "thought" of a specific flavour, than what the flavour actually tastes like.

Don't know if that makes sense or not...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## KimVapeDashian (24/5/16)

Switchy said:


> Aside from the Star Juice jury, I have had this experience before.
> 
> Bought a couple of liquids, from a vendor I will not name as it is not my place to create another "OMO vs Vape Juice" argument.
> 
> ...



It makes lots of sense...

Star juice jury ! I love that nickname. @brotiform we have a name for the clan now.

My points still remain, with Star Juice - @Switchy have you tried this line up?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Switchy (24/5/16)

The Star Juice line up?

If yes, then no I haven't. These couple of liquids I received yesterday was my first batch of proper "vape juice"

I am VERY new to this world


----------



## Kalashnikov (24/5/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## GreenyZA (24/5/16)

I agree, the star sauce jure sounds much better the the "OMO Squad" or "Team OMO"! 



I'll buy a bottle of star sauce just to see what OMO vapes like. 

Hahahaha I might be enjoying this thread way too much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (24/5/16)

GreenyZA said:


> I agree, the star sauce jure sounds much better the the "OMO Squad" or "Team OMO"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I swear by this one - if you are interested. Minor headaches, and slight wheezing.

No more colgate required though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (24/5/16)

somebody better call @Pixstar for a OMO photoshop club emblem!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (24/5/16)

@Christos you are so right...

@Pixstar PLEASE!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## brotiform (24/5/16)

Stuff makes you see Stars with all the chemicals in it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Switchy (24/5/16)

Tried that already, for some reason I was blowing bubbles and my throat felt like Brakpan in the heat of summer, with a hint of 96% Witblitz

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (24/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KimVapeDashian (24/5/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> View attachment 55347



The Original Post was quite useless to begin with. To say it started on rails and then fell off, is giving it far too much credit.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## stevie g (24/5/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> View attachment 55347


true, but it was a troll post anyway "taste bud phobia".... please.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## milz24 (24/5/16)

Speachless you guys crack me up

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## brotiform (24/5/16)

milz24 said:


> Speachless you guys crack me up
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Speechless *

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (24/5/16)

@brotiform hahahahaha


----------



## Greyz (24/5/16)

@brotiform that 2nd post is absolute gold mate!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform (25/5/16)

@zadiac @Greyz


----------

